# Bite work basics



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi,
I am learning the basics of how to train a dog to bite and hold. I looked up some vids.
The following link seems useful




I want to know whether the points mentioned here are correct. There are many vids in the internet. So its confusing.

Eg. woud one teach a dog to first a dog to target a bite object or develop a strong hold irrespective of where the dog lies to bite?


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

TEZPUR1976 said:


> Eg. woud one teach a dog to first a dog to target a bite object or develop a strong hold irrespective of where the dog lies to bite?


Sorry for the typos. I asked


whether one would teach a dog to first target a bite object in the right part or develop a strong hold irrespective of where the dog likes to bite?


----------



## sanjo (Feb 22, 2017)

Dude, find a good, reputable trainer in your area.

Please don't watch youtube videos to try and learn bite work...

Seek guidance from a professional.

Basics for a pup are - play nice, let them win and don't tug when they are teething. (between 4-7 months) - also find a good mentor.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

sanjo said:


> Dude, find a good, reputable trainer in your area.
> 
> Please don't watch youtube videos to try and learn bite work...
> 
> ...


 spot on advice. There's a lot that can go wrong doing this yourself with no experience and going off YouTube videos. Some advice on there is good and works but it isn't the full story. Even experienced trainers won't train every dog. Take him to a trainer. It's worth the small cost. Let him evaluate your dog and then you can work on some of the stuff you learn at home but don't attempt this alone.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If you are truly interested in learning, and there are no experienced trainers in your area, the next best thing is to travel and work intensely with a trainer. A club member here, who is now a police dog trainer, traveled from the West Coast of Canada to the East Coast and learned the basics over a number of weeks with a well-known breeder/trainer. 

One of the top Canadian Schutzhund/IPO competitors/Judges used to save up his money and travel to Germany for 2 - 3 months at a time to train, back 30 years ago when SchH/IPO was still unknown here. 

DON'T try to learn on your own. It takes years for a trainer to develop their craft, and it takes years of knowledgeable training to develop a dog properly.


----------



## sanjo (Feb 22, 2017)

I drive almost 4 hours round trip for my IPO trainer - and I know people that drive longer for clubs and such.

It sucks but if you are truly dedicated to the animal and the sport - it's not a big deal. I look forward to it every week very much.

I just take my wifes van (instead of my f150) because it's nice and climate controlled - plus shes right next to me in the travel crate. Plus it gets better MPG.  After a few trips it will be no big deal for the pup at all. 

I know I have seen threads about India and GSD training/breeders - I know there are some - but it's not my wheel house.

Good luck and enjoy your poochy


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks. There are no IPO trainers here. There is only one guy Mr. Sachin Rawte. He is near Mumbai, some 2000km away. Money is not the problem. But I teach at a university full-time basis and have kids. So getting a vacation, even an earned leave (without pay), to match the schedule of that guy is difficult. So I am thinking of doing some prey work, such as playing tug, with my young dogs. My female is 15 months old and she seems very interested in training.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

I don't think you can do the protection work yourself without some very good training of you by someone very experienced in protection training. Beginning work is more important then the advanced work. A mistake with a young dog can ruin your chances of successful further training. Few good trainers will have an inexperienced person work pups and young dogs for this reason.

I started not knowing anything. The trainer was ex USMC hard core. I was force trained with a bamboo stick. No soft taps on the shoulder. Many days I came home more bruised than when I played football or hockey. It went something like this....CAPS INDICATE SHOUTING. 
" IDIOT, WATCH HIS EYES...smack with the stick..WATCH THAT @&$% TAIL,...smack with stick, .. WATCH THE ¥£€% EARS...beat with stick... More beating with stick STOP, STOP, YOU BRAIN DEAD OR SOMETHINGS?..."GIVE THE DOG THE @&$%# WRAG, YOU DUMB AZZ". " " NOW 
GET BEHIND ME AND WATCH AND LISTEN TO WHAT THE @&$% IM TELLING YOU" " IVE NEVER SEEN ANYONE SO STUPID AND DUMB AT THE SAME TIME IN MY WHOLE LIFETIME!" And this went on for quite a long time. Most would have never come back willingly. I did after reflecting some. The day came when he said after working dogs until I could barely stand up. " there must be a crack in your head someplace as you did well today, so at least some of this is sinking in." 

The point being just how critical young dog traing can be. He never let me really make a mistake as he watched many steps ahead of me. Often asking me what I saw in each dog as he over saw the training process. It forced me to take my opinion out and only report facts. I made endless notes. 

It takes a dog with the correct genetics and nerves to be effectively protection trained. Probably less than one percent of a herding or working dogs. Selecting a pup or young dog is even more challenging. Again someone very experienced is needed. 

I've watched lots of videos too but without someone there pointing out what the dog is doing, what his posture is showing and his overall demeanor is will not get you what you need.

I hate to be so negative but after seeing so many hopefully people drop out of training and others fail to even achieve the first level of SCH, IPO or various ring sports, I have to present facts, as I see them and not of my opinion.
Byron


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

There is a guy who works with Ivan Balabanov a lot and often takes trips back home to India named Saket Gokhale you may try to look into.

You will not learn how to do bitework properly from videos. It is an often delicate process that requires decisions made in the moment as immediate feedback for a dog in a way that very few people have mastered. That guy in the video is not one of them. It is not easy. To learn you need lots of coached instruction and to a certain extent there are some things you can really only get the feel for by doing it a lot.


----------

